# update on Chewy



## terryo (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's our little guy, Chewy, Yvonne. He is an eating machine....After he eats, I put him back in his viv. and he just stares at me for a while and then digs under the moss pile.


----------



## hermansdad (Jun 12, 2009)

What a great looking guy! LOVE the eyes, looks like he's hopped up on PCP rofl! Glad to hear he's eating


----------



## purpod (Jun 12, 2009)

OMGosh, Terry ~ What an adorable lil' chow hound you have there, lol! (Or should I say "Chewy" hound, tee-hee-hee) 

 Too, too cute, GF!
Continued blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Isa (Jun 12, 2009)

Tooo cute 
Chewy is adorable Terry!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2009)

I just absolutely LOVE those eyes!!! It makes me laugh out loud each time I see them. I have 4 more (one from chewy's same clutch) and none of them has his eyes. 

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so glad you picked him for us. Tim calls him "Chewy Bug"......and you should see him look up when he calls him...he talks to him the whole time he is eating....and he has no fear...only interested in his food. We love him so much.


----------



## Candy (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to laugh when I saw that first picture. Cutest thing ever. He's is truly one of a kind. Can't wait for more pictures of him.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 12, 2009)

Love the open mouth picture!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great pictures Terry! Love those expressions!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Now that is just too dang cute! What a face.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Terry, Chewy is definitely a looker. LOL 
You did a great job capturing his expressions. How could anybody not love that face.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL anyone else get a little creeped out by pix # 3? I thought uh oh turtle stalker. awesome pics though.


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2009)

dmmj said:


> LOL anyone else get a little creeped out by pix # 3? I thought uh oh turtle stalker. awesome pics though.



After he eats, he just sits under a plant for a while and looks out at us. I have had boxies, (my oldest was 60 + years) but NONE like Chewy. He has NO fear...will try any food that you give him....will eat right out of your hand...personality +++++. I have him in my bedroom, and he will just sit and watch me while I am at my computer. Some people that I have showed him to, asked if he has eye lids. He is one of Yvonne's babies.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2009)

Does he eat in the water? I've heard of people feeding their turtles in a separate feeding area in water to keep the enclosure clean. What I'd be curious to know is if he'll eat in water and on land though? Or, just water?

Cool!


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2009)

When I got him Yvonne told me that she fed him in the water, and I have done the same just so he wouldn't get too stressed with all the changes. I also put some chopped up fruit and veggies, with a little mazuri in his viv. and when I look in on him in the AM it is gone, so I guess he will eat on land too.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw MAN !!!! What beautiful big eyes Chewy has ! EEEK a worm. Not for me! LOL. But Chewy is LOVELY!


----------

